# Strecken im Lorenzer Reichswald



## Acksch (27. November 2017)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde,

ich hoffe der Thread hier geht klar, bzw. stand in den Hinweisen zu diesem Unterforum nichts, was meine Frage ausschließen sollte (ich hoffe einfach, dass mir jetzt keiner den Kopf abreißt). 

Ich fahre nun seit 2009 bei uns hier im Wald und jetzt erst am Wochenende bin ich auf die Strecke "Saus Park" gestoßen. Ich dachte immer ich kenne "unseren" Wald schon gut, aber da hab ich mich getäuscht .... 

Nun aber zu meiner eigentlich Frage. Ich wollte mal gern wissen, wer die Dinger hier bei uns ins Gelände malt? Die Strecken hier sind alle super geil angelegt und sehr gepflegt. Wer kümmert sich um diese und sind die alle legal (nicht dass mich das beim Befahren interessieren würde, aber beim Bau braucht man ja schon richtiges Werkzeug und nicht nur einen Zierspaten). Ist das ein richtiger Verein der die baut oder eher ne lose Community?

So, ich hoffe die "Richtigen" lesen/finden das hier und freue mich schon darauf hier mehr zu lesen.

Gruß Christian

Hier mal das Video von gestern (hätte mich mal rasieren sollen ...  )


----------



## norman68 (3. Dezember 2017)

Dann warte mal bis da der Forstarbeiter wieder aktiv wird spätestens dann ist die Strecke wieder Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acksch (3. Dezember 2017)

Das stimmt wohl, haben ja leider dieses Jahr ordentlich Trails zerissen. So ist das aber in einem wirt. genutzen Forst. Denke aber nicht, dass da am Saus Park demnächst was rausgeholt wird. (Wenn doch, dann hoff ich einfach mal auf die, die das jetzt schon so cool angelegt haben).  

Gruß Christian


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Dezember 2017)

norman68 schrieb:


> Dann warte mal bis da der Forstarbeiter wieder aktiv wird spätestens dann ist die Strecke wieder Geschichte.



interessanterweise ist das da anders.


----------



## Acksch (3. Dezember 2017)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> interessanterweise ist das da anders.


Also doch ne erlaubte Strecke?


----------



## alpenpass (3. Dezember 2017)

ich würde eher  sagen: geduldete Strecke!


----------

